

Image manipulation recipes in the cloud - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/image_manipulation_recipes_in_the_cloud_the_cloudinary_cookbook

======
nadavs
The Cloudinary Cookbook is a collection of examples showing how to do complex
things with images, by combining different cloud-based image manipulations, or
tweaking a specific manipulation to achieve a certain result. The cookbook is
built of recipes that include sample images, code in all development
frameworks, tips and guidelines and links to additional resources.

